# How long do you leave your lights on?



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I was wondering how long everyone leaves their lights on. What is best for the plants? What is best for the frogs? What is the happy medium?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The lights are actually more for the plants than the frogs. I have my viv. in a bright sunny room that gets sunlight from 2 windows.(not enough to overheat) I rarely even use my light and my plants and moss are doing great. I guess the norm for lights is like 10-12 hrs. John


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I am just wondering. I am in the dark basement. I leave the lights on 14 hours a day. From about 8am until 10pm. I just want maximum plant growth. My tank is always about 74 in the daytime and like 69 at night time no matter what. What is best for max plant growth without disturbing frogs?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm running about 13-14 hours per day.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine turn on when I get up in the morning, 6:30 (more so that I can see to feed the frogs than anything :loland they go off at 7 PM.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine are on for about 13 hours.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

7:00 - 7:30 15W LIFEGLO2
7:30 - 8:30 130W 6700K COMPACT FLOURESCENT
8:30 - 9:00 15W LIFEGLO2

I go with 14 hours total, 13 hours of full blown cf power, then an hour total of weaker 15w flo for a dawn/dusk effect.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

During these hot days I am keeping my timers set for 7pm -1030pm. so 5.5 hours for now.. before this heat, I was running the lights from 9-9, 12 hours.

The heat is my biggest concern. I would leave the lights off completely if I didnt have some nice broms to keep colored. The frogs can see from ambient room light good enough to eat and hop around.

Frank


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I keep them on from 12 to 14 hours.
One is from 9 to 9, another from 8:30 to 10:30, I don't go to be till around 11 so I want to see them the most I can. But I shorten their days during the winter.

And my vertical tank with my pumilio I keep on from 7:30 to 7:30


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I wanted my plants to grow in more so right now my lights come on at 7 in the morning and go off at 10 at night. I'm going to shorten that soon. The plants are growing in a little too well.


----------



## WarrenM (May 8, 2006)

I keep mine on 7am - 10pm. My tank is 30in deep so I keep them on longer to make sure the plants deep down get enough light. 8)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I could be off, but as I understand it, increased duration will not make up for lower intensity.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I don't think it does either. Also, leaving your light on longer (like above 14-16 hours) doesn't increase growth, but it does stress the plant. 

I leave mine on 14 hours year round.


----------

